
Unmasking DDoS for Hire on Fiverr - Igalze
https://www.incapsula.com/blog/unmasking-ddos-for-hire-fiverr.html
======
sdneirf
What a cesspool Fiverr is sometimes. They just don't do a good job policing
it.

~~~
Igalze
Sorry but I have to disagree. I have no prior experience with them, but in
this case they very extremely responsive and banned the accounts in less than
48 hours.

I wish other companies were as decisive when dealing with "stressers"...

